# Rod/Reel combo recommendations....



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Im a fan of star rods and would keep that trend going.

not sure what your budget is for a reel but I currently thing the Daiwa BG is a good value.

I am thinking without some more firm criteria this is going to be more of a personal favorite thread than firm recommendations.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Budget would be in the $400-$500 range for the combo should have specified.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I like some Star rods, but many of the light tackle seem overly stiff to me. That said and for your budget, a Shimano 3000 Stradic CI4+ or Stradic FL matched to a Shimano Teramar SE rod would be a good combo for your needs.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

The steller lite 12-20 is a great all around rod. SE teramar too. I really like some of the moderate action Falcon clearwater or lowrider rods for light baits. Bargains on last gen Stradic (Or the new ones) are still around and I think the spheros are great if you don’t need smaller than a 3k.


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm really happy with my Bull Bay Sniper rod coupled with a Diawa Tatula 3000, it's very light and balances very well.


----------

